# GOT MY FIRST VAPE MAIL!!! ......YEAHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Clouder (27/10/15)

I GOT MY STUFFFFFS!!!!!!

Can't wait to open it up and take a peek!!! Unfortunately its only accessories... BUT I GOT IT!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (27/10/15)

Guy congratulations. 
In the interest of my sanity I don't give a hoot about a picture of plastic. 
Show us the damn goods. 
PS. There is also a vape mail thread.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blujeenz (27/10/15)

You bought MDS the delivery company? ...awesome.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouder (27/10/15)

It's wiffff a friend of mine, will show you as soon as I get my hands on it!! Thanx, I saw the other thread, loaded up there too!


----------

